

The source to my game Information Overload, where you shoot at news feeds - EvilTrout
http://github.com/eviltrout/overload

======
EvilTrout
If you just want to try the game, it's on Kongregate:

[http://www.kongregate.com/games/EvilTrout/information-
overlo...](http://www.kongregate.com/games/EvilTrout/information-overload)

